# Iberdrola



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi everyone , is it normal for iberdrola to take money out of your bank account without a bill ? They took 230 euros from our account and we weren't even aware they were going to do it, as we haven't had a bill !! Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hi everyone , is it normal for iberdrola to take money out of your bank account without a bill ? They took 230 euros from our account and we weren't even aware they were going to do it, as we haven't had a bill !! Cheers


welcome to spain!!!

unfortunately any company you agree to pay by direct debit can & will take money out of your account pretty much whenever they please - they might claim they have sent a bill.................they might have actually sent one, too - the post in Javea has been dreadful this past month

sometimes they simply don't send the bill until a week or so later

personally I won't pay anything that way - if they insist on setting up the account for dd I cancel at the earliest opportunity & tell them I'll pay at the bank when I get the bill


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bernice34 said:


> Hi everyone , is it normal for iberdrola to take money out of your bank account without a bill ? They took 230 euros from our account and we weren't even aware they were going to do it, as we haven't had a bill !! Cheers


we had the same situation and iberdrola are similar to telefonica/moviestar that way(we've got you now.... resistance is futile), but if you can get somone at the townhall to lodge your complaint.. they DO take notice and fix it promptly. It just takes someone with a big enough foot to kick them in the in the fork


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, that's how it works. They take the money from the account and then send out the bill. You can just cancel the DD and then pay manually. Most banks allow you to do it online.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

And there doesn't appear to be any discount given for direct debit which is the advantage of doing it in the UK. At the Arenal BBVA in Javea you can pay bills through the cash machine with cash - no account needed or queuing in the bank! Awesome!


----------



## bebopdebob (Sep 13, 2011)

*Iberdrola Payments*

After Telefonica and Sevillana Endessa, Iberdrola are the most useless company on the planet when it comes to customer service. Or is customer service a concept that the Spanish don't quite grasp?

I cancelled my direct debit with all Spanish utility companies because they have a habit of just taking money without warning whenever they feel like it, usually without a bill and refunds are another concept that they are not familiar with.

But, you can register with Iberdrola online. I've been doing it for about 2 years now. They usually send you a link to your account when the bill is due and most of the time it works well and it should be easy. 

However, in true Spanish style they manage to mess up what was a good idea and they don't always send the e-mail so you have to keep an eye on your online account just in case the factura comes in without your knowledge. I've been disconnected in the past for not looking at my account on a regular basis and the ******s don't send reminders.

Even worse though is the predicament I'm in right now. I received my factura, I paid over the internet from my UK bank account as I have done many times before but they have lost track of my payment. I have proof from my bank that it was sent correctly but Iberdrola swear they haven't seen it and refuse to accept an official letter from my bank with all the reference details as proof of payment. They have cut me off again. No amount of calls or pleading make them change thier mind and they say I have to prove it's been sent. I don't know what more I can do to prove they have the money.

Has anyone got ant ideas of what I can do now? Has anyone got an e-mail address for a senior member of management other than the clientes account which is next to worthless for the response I get.

Any advice would be appreciated.

R


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> And there doesn't appear to be any discount given for direct debit which is the advantage of doing it in the UK. At the Arenal BBVA in Javea you can pay bills through the cash machine with cash - no account needed or queuing in the bank! Awesome!


I'm still waiting on Iberdrola/our letting agent to arrange a d/d for our bills (the letting agent took the last bill and paid it for us stating that she would ask them to set it up from the next bill). Well, the next bill has arrived and it appears that there is no d/d set up. I have the money in our bank account to pay it (a Cajamurcia account) and there is a barcode at the top of the bill (a very long one) and a shorter one on the back. Really, I need to know is if I take the funds out, can I pay into any BBVA cash machine without having a BBVA account? Is it the long barcode at the top of the bill that I need to use? Anyone know if I can pay straight from my Cajamurcia account to the account number of Iberdrola on the bill? Help!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

macdonner said:


> I'm still waiting on Iberdrola/our letting agent to arrange a d/d for our bills (the letting agent took the last bill and paid it for us stating that she would ask them to set it up from the next bill). Well, the next bill has arrived and it appears that there is no d/d set up. I have the money in our bank account to pay it (a Cajamurcia account) and there is a barcode at the top of the bill (a very long one) and a shorter one on the back. Really, I need to know is if I take the funds out, can I pay into any BBVA cash machine without having a BBVA account? Is it the long barcode at the top of the bill that I need to use? Anyone know if I can pay straight from my Cajamurcia account to the account number of Iberdrola on the bill? Help!


You should be able to do a bank transfer online from your Cajamurcia account. Are you near they branch so they can help you set it up?


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You should be able to do a bank transfer online from your Cajamurcia account. Are you near they branch so they can help you set it up?


Thanks Alcalaina, yes we are registered with a branch in San Javier which is 10 minutes drive away. Will go in and see them tomorrow morning to see what they can help me with! Time to get the Spanish dictionary out to plan what to say lol


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

macdonner said:


> Thanks Alcalaina, yes we are registered with a branch in San Javier which is 10 minutes drive away. Will go in and see them tomorrow morning to see what they can help me with! Time to get the Spanish dictionary out to plan what to say lol


Online banking in Spain is a bit different to the UK or Germany, but it's usually easy to pay utllity bills online. There will be a menu for paying bills, usually different categories for taxes, utlities and other bills etc. Click on the one for utilities like Iberdrola, moviestar etc.

Now enter the long bar code on the bill. If the bill is still valid and you entered the code correctly they will display all the billing details. Then you usually just have to confirm the payment and off you go, it's really very simple!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Seb* said:


> Online banking in Spain is a bit different to the UK or Germany, but it's usually easy to pay utllity bills online. There will be a menu for paying bills, usually different categories for taxes, utlities and other bills etc. Click on the one for utilities like Iberdrola, moviestar etc.
> 
> Now enter the long bar code on the bill. If the bill is still valid and you entered the code correctly they will display all the billing details. Then you usually just have to confirm the payment and off you go, it's really very simple!


Is this a barcode at the bottom? Because this bill does not have one at the bottom!!! Why send a bill without a barcode to pay it grrrrr I've had a look at the CajaMurcia online banking, at the paying a bill section and not sure exactly what to put in!! I think there is a branch open late tonight in a local town so going to try and get them to tell exactly what I have to put where on online banking (if tryingt to get it paid over the counter is unsuccessful like it was at another branch this morning - apparently I have to wait until Iberdrola sends me another bill????).....wish me luck!!!:dizzy:


----------

